
Building dynamic sql queries in C# - amd__
https://medium.com/@ahmadmoussawi/announcing-sqlkata-an-elegant-sql-query-builder-for-c-3d13a9ff7a6f
======
scarface74
I kind of like this. No overhead from EF and you could still create constants
to describe your table and fields.

